# Weaving Jigs??



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

I am the lucky man with the first post, lol. 

Anyway, I was wondering what jigs or setups y'all use for wraps and weaves. What tools do you use for setting up the butt wraps? I have seen the outcome of the work but I want to see the tools people use.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Pipemaster (May 21, 2004)

I used PVC pipe 2'-3" and cut it about two inches long. Cut grooves, about 50 for a 50 thread weave. Mark them. then I use like a fairly hard packing foam that will fit very tight so the loom won't move. I've done a lot weaves with this method and it works good so far. I'm too cheap to spend a lot of cash on a manufactured loom.

Mike


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I made a jig with small hair combs and it works well. However, the last weave I did, I used the old sticky tape method.

If you can, get the video by Doc Ski. You can really learn a lot about weaving with that one. I think Artie Hebert also has weaving video's.

You want to use a method that helps you keep up with your threads while weaving. It can get confusing if you get distracted.

Most weaves look like a mess until you are finished with it.

I use douple stick tape over masking tape for butt wraps.


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

I just use tape on my butt wraps and my rod stand that Skipjack built for me. man that thing is great. I dont do weaves because I dont have the paitence for that yet. maybe one day soon

Ramon


----------



## nfo2na (May 21, 2004)

Can you guys post pics of your home made jigs? I did a little shopping around at Roy's here in Corpus for V braces and what not and the prices they are asking for some of this stuff is somewhat appalling  . Being the do it myself guy that I am, I would like to know what solutions you all have come up with for the equipment.


Junior

Semper Fi!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Examples*

Here is what I did for a thread tension device. Cost nothing and works great. Build holders out of scrap 1x6. Easy project for any McGyver! lol Set up an area where you can work with out being crowded.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here is a picture of a weaving jig I made a few years ago. It works fairly well.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I will try to post a picture of my weaving jig


----------

